# How to best use hgh if planning on making it a lifestyle!



## Zeek (May 10, 2012)

What I am going to try to explain here is how to use your hgh wisely in a manner that will not cause you to need ever increasing dosages in order to obtain the same results. I've been actively using gh since I was 33 years old and I'm knocking on 50's door now. The best part of it, I still get awesome results from as little as 3-5iu ed!

 My secret is simple!  I never stay on hgh for a rediculously long period of time and during my on time I play with dosages and days of injection.  Will give one example below but you can mix it anyway you like. The key is to keep the body from getting used to a certain dosage and in turn building a tolerance!

Week 1 -  injeject gh at 4iu ed  taking sunday off from gh.

week 2-  Inject gh at  8iu eod

week 3-  inject gh at 5iu ed   taking at and sun off from gh

week 4 -  2iu one day, 6 iu the neext day, repeat this all week.


 As you can see by my dosags I do not really use gh to build muscle although through high IGF-1 levels it is bound to happen anyway even if to a lesser degree than the guys using 10iu ed and higher.


----------



## Infantry87 (May 10, 2012)

*Re: ow to best use hgh if planning on making it a lifestyle!*

Do you get bad sides with high doses of it? Swelling of the hands/feet, and numbness as well?


----------



## Zeek (May 10, 2012)

*Re: ow to best use hgh if planning on making it a lifestyle!*



Infantry87 said:


> Do you get bad sides with high doses of it? Swelling of the hands/feet, and numbness as well?



 Slight issues with numbness etc late in a gh run.

 Also forgot to mention above in addition to playing with dosages and days also take time off!!  perhaps run gh for 10 months and then take 6 weeks off before jumping back on!

 Give your body the breaks it needs and it will reward you with constant benefits from the gh you are using


----------



## Mrs P (May 10, 2012)

*Re: ow to best use hgh if planning on making it a lifestyle!*

Interesting Zeek, so your body adpats to the dosage & then requires more ? I started at 1 and I've been doing 2 for a while now & haven't felt I need to increase the dose.

How would u suggest a female should dose ?


----------



## Zeek (May 10, 2012)

how long has your total on time been Mrs P?  during a first run with gh someone can easily go 1 year with the low dosage and reap benefits all the way through, the problem comes into play when we go over that 1 year mark and really becomes evident at the 2 year mark for those that stay on.

 I've actually tested IGF levels during a major run where I ran the same dosage daily and as the months stavcked up my igf levels began to drop steadily!

 I think for a woman it is the same as for a man in the sense that you need to play with the dosages and frequency.


----------



## Mrs P (May 10, 2012)

My total on time a little over 5 months, I did 1 iu for the first 3 & have been doing 2 iu's for a little over 2 months.


----------



## Infantry87 (May 10, 2012)

Just a quick ? Z... Are u dosing gh like ghrp? What im basically asking is it beneficial to dose through the day say 3x or just 1 time day ?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 11, 2012)

Infantry87 said:


> Just a quick ? Z... Are u dosing gh like ghrp? What im basically asking is it beneficial to dose through the day say 3x or just 1 time day ?



Yes.  Your body releases its GH in "pulses."  For example when you fall asleep you experience a large pulse of GH. So taking at bedtime... is that very effective?  Probably not as effective as in the morning.  We don't really know exactly when those pulses happen, but there are some general guidelines.  Seems to me there is numerous ways to run GH depending on the outcome you desire. I think the payoff is in your planning.  If you've never been to dat's board and you wanna really learn some seriously brainy shizzle about GH then I suggest you check it out.


----------



## Zeek (May 12, 2012)

Infantry87 said:


> Just a quick ? Z... Are u dosing gh like ghrp? What im basically asking is it beneficial to dose through the day say 3x or just 1 time day ?



 I have dosed my gh that way and even more frequently in years past. For now I am just injecting upon waking on an empty stomach. Will be doing some fasted cardio following my morning gh shot as well since it has been an effective fat burning tool.

 Best IGF levels for me were seen injecting the gh twice per day if that tells you anything.

 I try not to use gh and gh peps in the same sentence though   I'll shut up now


----------



## SFGiants (May 12, 2012)

I was thinking for myself as a 1st time user:

Started a couple weeks back at 2iu this week pumped to 2.5 then I will go to 3iu and stay at that all pinned at once in morning.

I run 5 on 2 off and plan to take a week off every 2 to 3 months.

I think for a 1st timer and reading your protocol this may work great for me, I do not run it for growth gains I eat for that I run it at this point for pre and post surgery and in then long run lower body fat.

Lower body fat is not the reason at this point but I know in the long run it will come.

Oh and lets not forget, for SLEEP!

I was told by many that I would have serious cts and water and all that stuff but true is I have had just about no sides at all.


----------



## cranium85 (May 13, 2012)

I'm giving HGH a go for the first time this year. Was going to start it in end of june mid cycle. was planing on just taking 2iu a day. period. for about a year. just to stay ripped young and fresh. any thought? good for a first time user?


----------



## Tilltheend (May 14, 2012)

This is an interesting protocol. I have heard of people just keeping the dose the same. I can see the reasoning behind your theory.


----------



## Jada (May 15, 2012)

Great thread!


----------

